# ferry crossing Sept any discounts?



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We hope to cross mid Sept. The single fares seem expensive even Dover/Dunkirk. Anyone have any codes or advice to share?
is there such a thing as an open return?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We book through the C&CC Carefree travel service and have always found them about 10% cheaper than booking direct with P&O, even on low cost advance fares.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you checked out DFDS?

We booked a trip in October, 82€ return for a 6.8m MH


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I always go Dover - Calais and book online with P&O. Usually only a few days before we go, almost always find something for £44 one way (7.5mtr van) which I consider a reasonable price.
Do the same coming back once we have an idea of when we want to return.. Pop into a Mcdonalds and use their free wifi, you dont need to print anything just make a note of the reference number.
Tried DFDS but they have fewer crossings and always came up more expensive..


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

tonka said:


> I always go Dover - Calais and book online with P&O. Usually only a few days before we go, almost always find something for £44 one way (7.5mtr van) which I consider a reasonable price.
> Do the same coming back once we have an idea of when we want to return.. Pop into a Mcdonalds and use their free wifi, you dont need to print anything just make a note of the reference number.
> Tried DFDS but they have fewer crossings and always came up more expensive..


82€/£65 return sounds a bit cheaper than £44 one-way to me, but maths was never my best subject :lol: :lol: :roll:

On some crossings they do a one-way for around £35 (cheap as chips  )


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> We book through the C&CC Carefree travel service and have always found them about 10% cheaper than booking direct with P&O, even on low cost advance fares.


I tried this recently but they don't seem to offer the DFDS Dover to Dunkerque route?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Scattycat said:


> 82€/£65 return sounds a bit cheaper than £44 one-way to me, but maths was never my best subject :lol: :lol: :roll:
> 
> On some crossings they do a one-way for around £35 (cheap as chips  )


No.. Your maths is spot on but as I never know when we are coming back I dont bother with a return booking otherwise, £65 is a good deal.. 
Never seen those £35 one ways except for cars, but I live in hope..


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Booking through CC on DFDS you should get £29 each way on most sailings.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

MEES said:


> We hope to cross mid Sept. The single fares seem expensive even Dover/Dunkirk. Anyone have any codes or advice to share?
> is there such a thing as an open return?


Sept 15 most DFDS crossings are £39 one way - I don't call that expensive.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

This week I've book for September and return end of November with DFDS Dover to Calais £78 return and thats for a MH up to 8 meters.
Good value in my book.

Ray


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> Booking through CC on DFDS you should get £29 each way on most sailings.


Thanks - yep - £58 return.

I thought you had to be a member to book through CC?

They don't seem to offer one-way?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

looking at th 10th Sept its £59 pounds one way unless you can sail early - we live in North and cant get there before later afternoon


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

MEES said:


> looking at th 10th Sept its £59 pounds one way unless you can sail early - we live in North and cant get there before later afternoon


Or you could adjust your departure time so you arrive at docks to make use of the early crossing . . . . :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

MEES said:


> looking at th 10th Sept its £59 pounds one way unless you can sail early - we live in North and cant get there before later afternoon


So, if you got the 18h00 crossing (£59), you'd be in Dunkerque around 21h00, a bit late to start travelling so you'd probably just find somewhere to park up and sleep?................. in which case, why not book the 23h59 (£39) crossing but catch the 22h00 (no extra charge), still sleep close by and save yourself £20.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you think Dover-Calais is expensive try pricing up taking a MH to the Isle of Wight    

Madness is all I can say!

I have paid £58 RETURN with DFDS via CC for a 7.5m MH going out on 14th returning 29th Sept (did book it some while go now but it shows deals are there to be had)


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks but due to family reasons its not possible to leave earlyo catch earlier/cheaper ferry.

Didnt know it was possible with DFDS to book a ferry but catch an earlier one at no extra charge. Is that reallt true ?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

TonyT's advice to you was, I am sure, based on your not being able to get to Dover until late afternoon.
Why not leave home a little later and arrive at Dover mid evening ? Then you are set for the midnight ferry ( 2359 actually ). If you turn up at the check-in at about 2130, the chances are very good that they will put you on the 2200 at no extra charge. If you happen to catch a bolshy check-in operator who demands an extra charge to let you go early, just drive round the block and wait in the car park.
Either way, you will get to Dunkerque in time to get some kip in the carpark before a reasonably early start to wherever you are going.
For the last three years, DFDS have had a special offer code for the duration of the October NEC show. Book and pay for next year's trip(s) before the end of the show and you will be amazed at how little they cost. Our 7m van for £46 *Return* at any time of the year. Just book any old dates - they can be amended free of charge as long as you make the amendments before the end of June.
DFDS is always our first port of call at the NEC - to get the code. Then we come home, decide on dates and sailings and book on line at our leisure.
This is a bit late for your September trip, but it may be useful for the future.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> TonyT's advice to you was, I am sure, based on your not being able to get to Dover until late afternoon.
> Why not leave home a little later and arrive at Dover mid evening ? Then you are set for the midnight ferry ( 2359 actually ). If you turn up at the check-in at about 2130, the chances are very good that they will put you on the 2200 at no extra charge. If you happen to catch a bolshy check-in operator who demands an extra charge to let you go early, just drive round the block and wait in the car park.
> Either way, you will get to Dunkerque in time to get some kip in the carpark before a reasonably early start to wherever you are going.
> For the last three years, DFDS have had a special offer code for the duration of the October NEC show. Book and pay for next year's trip(s) before the end of the show and you will be amazed at how little they cost. Our 7m van for £46 *Return* at any time of the year. Just book any old dates - they can be amended free of charge as long as you make the amendments before the end of June.
> ...


DFDS Terms & Conditions - FAQ item 30 includes the following:

"_*We appreciate that short delays can occur when traveling so we allow our customers to amend their bookings one sailing before or one sailing after their original departure without any charges, however this is subject to space availability. You do not need to advise us in advance if this is the case. *_

So, perfectly legitimate to book a cheaper crossing but plan to travel on one before/after regardless of price difference.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Yes belated thanks for the code for last year 8) 
Booked our rig 8.4 metres plus TOAD for £58 return. Had to change dates from March to mid August and no extra charge. Came back last week and had to change our return date as well - still no charges. Actual price on 'ticket' was £198 so excellent savings. I always go this route and from experience you can turn up early or late and still not incur any charges.


----------

